# Displaying Color Swatches and Styles



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, I succesfully installed CubeCart. Now I have a question.

I want to be able to display color options (maybe) swatches of some sort, and a pic of the different clothing styles for each item. Any ideas on how to do this? Also, does anyone know if there's a way to alter the code or something to do this?

Here's my site (in progress.)


----------



## rabid (Jan 10, 2006)

neato said:


> Well, I succesfully installed CubeCart. Now I have a question.
> 
> I want to be able to display color options (maybe) swatches of some sort, and a pic of the different clothing styles for each item. Any ideas on how to do this? Also, does anyone know if there's a way to alter the code or something to do this?
> 
> ...


I wish I could tell you, I'd be interested in the answer here too. I can say that CubeCart is one of the 3 carts I looked at before going to a hosted solution because the php carts didn't allow the level of customization that I wanted. Now I just pass variables to my cart instead of having my entire site contained within it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think there are a couple of modules/addons for cubecart that will let you display more product pictures to the right of the main product image.

You could also add an image of the color swatches to your product description using HTML.

To give your products more room, I might suggest moving the add to cart to the left hand column, getting rid of the information, currency, and language boxes, and make it a 2 column layout with more room for product information.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, Dreamweaver and Cubecart?!

Pretty good!

I know I'm going with cubecart now.

Was it pretty easy to customize it with the look you wanted?

Also, does it have to open in a new window, or was that just your choice?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cubecart doesn't have to open in a new window.

If fact, cubecart can be your whole site (if you don't want to have a "shop" section" and just have the ecommerce as the main reason for your site)


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

That was my choice.

Rodney, how can I get rid of those boxes? I think they are too much...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think you can just remove them from your customized template one by one.

There might be a setting in the cubecart admin area that lets you turn off some of the boxes as well.


----------

